# Using wind breaks as a fence around a pitch - Discuss



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Have recently seen a few folk using long wind breaks to form a perimeter fence around their pitch.
Now, i'm not the sort to go banging on a neighbours door just to introduce myself, but the use of these extended "fences" seem to be taking the privacy bit too far !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

It's all to do with marking the territory. Dogs do it by peeing on trees etc; :roll: It would be somewhat embarrassing for grown humans to go round doing that. so they have evolved into putting up striped windbreaks around their pitch. 
Many have been seen around caravans, alongside huge awnings with plant pots, furniture, several screaming kids, and big loud dogs (who proceed to mark their territory outside the windbroke area :roll: ). Sometimes they have been seen around motorhomes, but we have put this down to them being ex tuggers who find it difficult to adjust. :roll: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We usually put a windbreak up but it's not for privacy it's a site screen for the dog. It stop's her getting to curious. So you might have been off target with your assumption.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Easier to put blinkers on the dog?


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

When I have seen this practice on a European site it is usually(always?) a Brit van that has been fenced in.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I use mine to in a novel way to stop the wind...............

Blowing the paper around while I read it.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ever since I have been camping this has happened at all rallies etc etc
You can buy skirts for the bottom of the Motorhome as well to complete the job.
All fenced in. :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

How dare you cater_racer this will stop people watching you reading your newspaper :?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

AberdeenAngus said:


> Have recently seen a few folk using long wind breaks to form a perimeter fence around their pitch.
> Now, i'm not the sort to go banging on a neighbours door just to introduce myself, but the use of these extended "fences" seem to be taking the privacy bit too far !


Some have a valid need for them in keeping kids & dogs etc in a controlled area, therefore causing little or no nuisance to their neighbours, we recently seen 2 tuggers arguing over whose windbreak was encroaching on the imaginary building line between their respective pitch's, my suggestion of the construction of a breeze block wall was not met with much support from either :lol:, but there was a few seconds thinking time needed :lol: , both of them were protecting their full size awnings with an added layer of high windbreaks, after a lot of heated discussion between them one moved to a vacant pitch so he could construct his security fencing to protect him and his fearsome wife from any interlopers, incidentally neither had dogs or kids, so in his case it was probably his public duty to protect other campers from her.
Each to their own

Chris


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think a better one than windbreakers are the static mobile homes on large sites, who then put a plastic chain around the area about a foot off the ground.. To make it worse they hang a sign on saying private :lol: 

We all know its their "space" but I just want to put my foor over and touch the other side for the fun of it.. !!!

We use a windbreak now and again, not being anti-social just stopping the wind......


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We have been known to put ours up and bury ourselves behind it to escape the midday winds that come up in Camping Narbonne, and for no other reason :roll: too old :roll: 

Wobby


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Some have a valid need for them in keeping kids & dogs etc in a controlled area, therefore causing little or no nuisance to their neighbours, we recently seen 2 tuggers arguing over whose windbreak was encroaching on the imaginary building line between their respective pitch's, my suggestion of the construction of a breeze block wall was not met with much support from either , but there was a few seconds thinking time needed , both of them were protecting their full size awnings with an added layer of high windbreaks, after a lot of heated discussion between them one moved to a vacant pitch so he could construct his security fencing to protect him and his fearsome wife from any interlopers, incidentally neither had dogs or kids, so in his case it was probably his public duty to protect other campers from her.
> Each to their own




It wouldn't be so bad if windbreaks were not coloured stripy things... green is better


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm just about to market an essential add on for windbreak users.....a castelated 12 foot canvas tower with interal viewing platform (strong enough to support the weight of a 12lb cannon :twisted: ) ....you could buy one for each corner.............. :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Can I have one in Metric please Badger


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

iv'e never come across any thing that will stop my wind


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I think you have touched on the real answer Tonka, people put these barriers up because some people fail to respect a decent sense of personal space.

They stare into your windows invade your personal privacy, and seem to think "They have a right to do so".


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In law, they do in fact "have a right to do so".


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

That is why pippin, the law is only for the guidance of wise men, and the obedience of fools.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Indeed Sir, but I was not condoning their actions, merely commenting upon their legality.

Personal space and privacy are such emotive subjects.

I for one (usually) welcome the conviviality and sense of community among campers.

It does seem odd to me that those who don't still go on holiday to such open places.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

cater_racer said:


> That is why pippin, the law is only for the guidance of wise men, and the obedience of fools.


I do like a back handed UN-compliment.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Have not been on a site yet where the ground was soft enough to hammer one in. Saw some really good ones at Peterborough for keeping dogs in but have never seen them since was quite tempted but there again its a dog keeper inner.


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I use one to hide the 'clutter' that get's turfed out of the R/V when on site, kids' bikes, wellingtons, chairs, table, washing rack, my mobility scooter oh and the dog!


----------



## 100167 (Jul 22, 2006)

I started putting a widbreak up after I got sick of people walking UNDER my awning on their way to the toilets etc. No sens of perosnal space, some people!

Steve & Sue


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

We often put up a windbreak to provide wind shelter - makes the gas BBQ far more effective. 

I'm not sure why some people see them as more antisocial than an awning or safari room - unless, that is, you use them to mark out an enormous enclosure like some people do.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Is there a handy razor wire dispenser that one could affix to a motor home?


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Windbreaks cause me much mirth and merriment! MHs seem able to do with less "space". Tuggers (I'm one as well) tend to take over as much space as they can and then proceed to berate anyone who dares to cut across a blade of "their" grass.

I can accept in on the continent where if there is a van sized space, someone will shoehorn into it- but here; come on folks we're British don't you know :wink:


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

There is a corollary to the idea of 'marking out territory'. The type of person who needs to mark it out is the very type of person with whom you wouldn't want to have a chat, anyway. A windbreak makes it easier to spot the sociable from the unsociable. :lol: 

And this dictum does NOT apply to people who use windbreaks as......windbreaks. :roll: 

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Harry sits under my awning....I dare you to walk through it!! :wink: 

We used a wind break for....well...breaking the wind  
but we've now got one of those side netting thingies that stops the wind and you can still see through it, very good they are too.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We use a windbreak to keep the wind off our BBQ and when sitting around with neighbours if it gets a bit draughty. we enjoy watching people pass by and get quite put out when we get no answer to a greeting.No we do not hide behind it and shout rude things at passers by. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## 115043 (Aug 1, 2008)

our wind break stays in the van till the unsupervised sprogs out there keep running past you whilst you are trying to relax.
time to break out the wind(break) to give us a little respite from the little blighters who have no respect for anything or anyone.
whilst their parents are getting piddly with not a care in the world.
if you see my rollerteam on site with a bev and ellen sign in the window,
i am always up for a chat.   :lol:


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I tried to put a few fence panels on the Harmony - but the front wheels came off the floor....... (Thought I'd try to 'one up' the tuggers). :lol:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

framptoncottrell said:


> There is a corollary to the idea of 'marking out territory'. The type of person who needs to mark it out is the very type of person with whom you wouldn't want to have a chat, anyway. A windbreak makes it easier to spot the sociable from the unsociable. :lol:
> 
> And this dictum does NOT apply to people who use windbreaks as......windbreaks. :roll:
> 
> Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


And how do you decide which is which, I get the impression that a lot of people on this site feel they are superior in some way than other's.
I have seen similar post's regarding snobishness etc. and it's always strongly defended. I'm a great believer in "live and let live" provided it's decent and reasonable.
Perhaps the people who use windbreaks for whatever reason would be pleased that you wouldn't park next to them :!:


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

> And how do you decide which is which, I get the impression that a lot of people on this site feel they are superior in some way than other's.
> I have seen similar post's regarding snobishness etc. and it's always strongly defended. I'm a great believer in "live and let live" provided it's decent and reasonable.
> Perhaps the people who use windbreaks for whatever reason would be pleased that you wouldn't park next to them .
> 
> Very well put BIgbazza


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have been pondering about buying a windbreak all sea son.....mmmmmmmmm i dont think i will now , i`ll just let the wind blow up my trouser legs and show everyone my friendly smile

Les


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

> And how do you decide which is which, I get the impression that a lot of people on this site feel they are superior in some way than other's.
> I have seen similar post's regarding snobishness etc. and it's always strongly defended. I'm a great believer in "live and let live" provided it's decent and reasonable.
> Perhaps the people who use windbreaks for whatever reason would be pleased that you wouldn't park next to them .
> 
> Very well put BIgbazza


----------

